# SO_RCVTIMEO = 0 behavior man page?



## rambetter (Nov 8, 2010)

On FreeBSD 8.0, I've searched the man pages for recv(2), setsockopt(2), and socket(2) for a description of the behavior in recv() when SO_RCVTIMEO = 0.  On Linux, a man of socket(7) describes is at "will block indefinitely".  I'm sure it's the same behavior on FreeBSD, but which man page describes this, if any?


----------



## expl (Nov 8, 2010)

rambetter said:
			
		

> On FreeBSD 8.0, I've searched the man pages for recv(2), setsockopt(2), and socket(2) for a description of the behavior in recv() when SO_RCVTIMEO = 0.  On Linux, a man of socket(7) describes is at "will block indefinitely".  I'm sure it's the same behavior on FreeBSD, but which man page describes this, if any?



You misunderstood the man page. It says if SO_RCVTIMEO is set to 0, the socket will behave normally if there was no timeout set. Meaning it will block till it receives data but not indefinitely.


----------

